# Silicone



## MDPlumber1977 (Mar 4, 2013)

What is the best silicone product people have used for sealing basket strainers, rotary drain etc. Trying to find the best quick dry product. I currently use the GE 30 min Silicone.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Putty


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I still use putty.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I use putty for all basket strainers. And for tub strainers too.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Just plain ole 100% silicone is as good as any. It is what it is.

I have had good success with GE in many different applications. I'd stick with it. (Unless the situation calls for putty)


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> I use putty for all basket strainers. And for tub strainers too.


Same for me, a plumber much younger than me, 30 years old, uses silicone for everything. I just figured it was a new way. I still use putty under faucets and kitchen sinks.


----------



## MDPlumber1977 (Mar 4, 2013)

Putty is great for residential but in commercial / restaurant applications it is against health code as it holds bacteria. Also no good on granite or marble.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

MDPlumber1977 said:


> Putty is great for residential but in commercial / restaurant applications it is against health code as it holds bacteria. Also no good on granite or marble.


 






For granite and marble I have a 'non-staining' putty. It doesn't have the oils in it that regular putty has.

Regarding the use of putty in a restaurtant, I am not aware of its use being prohibited. Can't food debris get stuck under the lip of a basket strainer set in silicone as easily as one set with putty? I guess what you're saying is that bacteria won't adhere to silicone. Is that accurate?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MDPlumber1977 said:


> Putty is great for residential but in commercial / restaurant applications it is against health code as it holds bacteria. Also no good on granite or marble.


So tell us why bacteria are different in residential and commerical/restaurant??


----------



## robwilliams (May 6, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> So tell us why bacteria are different in residential and commerical/restaurant??


It's ok if you get sick in your home. But come on now, we can't have you getting sick from a Restaurant. It would be bad for business.:laughing:


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

i have been moving silicone the last few years. Mostly due to the granite tops and all. The think i like is on stainless steel it lasts longer and give a better seal. I can see the point about the puddy in commerical use. If you take apart a rotory waste you will see how the puddy dried out and mold has started. It happens in homes as well and its got me to thinking. When a person calls and says they have a smell from the sink. That is could very well be a cause of the smell. Just thinking there, i know the overflow can smell too but it has to start somewhere.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

On a three compartment sink if you use 100% silicon on your strainers the odds are you will never be back for free.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

use putty on everything only hacks use silicone 


:whistling2:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I installed two garbage disposals yesterday, one was a new install, another was a replacement. 

The 'replacement' had been installed not even two years ago. The putty was hard as a rock, starting to rot as water contaminated and made it's way towards the top of the disposal. 

The basket strainer I removed the putty was hardened, no signs of leakage. It was a decade old. Putty is often over applied most times that continues to squeeze out. That is what creates the loosened connection that allows water contamination, which then deteriorates the putty and causes leaks. 

I utilize GE 2 Silicone, white or clear. No callbacks and it's been years in my company. 


Switched to silicone and never looked back. 



#1 leak found on pop-up assemblies on lavatory sinks, basket strainers on kitchen sinks? *Plumbers Putty*


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

GP, something else we agree on :thumbsup: :laughing:


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

GE number 2 silicone is the best way. No problems ever.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm guessing the guys that say they never use silicone don't do much commercial kitchens. Putty will melt out from the 140 degree water in a commercial kitchen. In a new application I'll use regular silicone but a service call I'll use the 30 minute stuff because no matter how many times you tell the people that work there not to use it until it dries they always do.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

I have for 15 years used putty. I've never known about any problems with my installs. While I can't retain all of my customers we do retain the majority of them. 

My only concern when using silicone is the awful mess to clean up the excess. 

Any tips on cleaning it up. If there is an easier way then I'm not opposed. 

I do use it when mounting sinks and faucets and strainers in marble and granite.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

johntheplumber said:


> I have for 15 years used putty. I've never known about any problems with my installs. While I can't retain all of my customers we do retain the majority of them.
> 
> My only concern when using silicone is the awful mess to clean up the excess.
> 
> ...


We caulk our fixtures using white or clear silicone, usually white. We lay a bead, then spray it with Windex and wipe it with our finger or thumb, then wiping that onto a paper towel. The Windex keeps it from sticking anywhere except the seam between the floor/wall and fixture.


----------



## Bigcim (Feb 22, 2013)

johntheplumber said:


> I have for 15 years used putty. I've never known about any problems with my installs. While I can't retain all of my customers we do retain the majority of them.
> 
> My only concern when using silicone is the awful mess to clean up the excess.
> 
> ...


 De-natured alcohol
Dont use that new dap ultra clear fast drying silicone it turns yellow two weeks later


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Most of the slow draining lavs I encounter, is caused by too much putty. Especially on commercial lavs with grid strainers, it's critical that the cutout in the strainer be lined up with the overflow. The overflow lets air in and helps break the surface tension caused by the small holes in the grid. I just had a service call last week for 5 slow draining lavs at a power plant. Every one had way too much putty that blocked the overflow, so the water wouldn't drain fast enough and carry the thick, grit type soap and coal dust, it would just seep and end up getting plugged up. 
I put a little putty on the strainer, press it down into the drain hole, then pull it back out and cut off the excess and then install it.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

I usually use putty. 

When I do use silicone I apply a bead and then spray some dawn dish soap mixed with water in a spray bottle. Seems to work well.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Mineral spirits will clean up Excessive silicone


----------



## Eric3950 (Mar 16, 2012)

I use pro seal gaskets and have never had an issue


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Apply bead first then spray w windex or cleaner ... I use fantastic spray... Make sure cleaner won't damage surface ( non-bleach) ... Wipe away and will turn out great and a fast operation as well... Cleaner makes it more pliable and will not stick to surfaces that were sprayed.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

I've used rubbing alcohol in a spray bottle. Spray over it before you pull over it. Works for me


----------



## JPL (Feb 8, 2013)

Baby wipes work good on silicone.


----------



## plumb1bob (Dec 14, 2012)

Somewhere I ran into a silicone rubber basket strainer seal. Think it may have been a souix chief rep that gave me a sample pack. Used them on a 3 part prep sink. Been back a couple of times but never for leaking sink. I look at that sink whenever I do service there. I've never seen a leak on the strainers. I'll have to look in my truck for the package they came from. My boss say's I never thow anything away, hope he's right this time.


----------



## MDPlumber1977 (Mar 4, 2013)

Eric3950 said:


> I use pro seal gaskets and have never had an issue


I have never used these but they look awesome. The website is very vague, where can you buy these?? Do you know if this is the same co. that makes "Sani-seal Gaskets for toilets and if so have you used those as well?? I am always looking for options or better tech.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

bct p&h said:


> I'm guessing the guys that say they never use silicone don't do much commercial kitchens. Putty will melt out from the 140 degree water in a commercial kitchen. In a new application I'll use regular silicone but a service call I'll use the 30 minute stuff because no matter how many times you tell the people that work there not to use it until it dries they always do.


Silicone is good to 300+ degrees......


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Protech said:


> Silicone is good to 300+ degrees......


Which is why I use it on commercial kitchen drains instead of putty...

Can't find a specific temperature rating on putty. Best I could find is "...will not melt..." which is BS because I've seen ot happen. I've also used silicone on those junk plastic pop ups because you don't have to tighten it as much and risk breaking them.


----------



## cincy plumber (Jun 14, 2009)

I used zippo lighter fluid to clean silicon worked great.


----------



## Eric3950 (Mar 16, 2012)

MDPlumber1977 said:


> I have never used these but they look awesome. The website is very vague, where can you buy these?? Do you know if this is the same co. that makes "Sani-seal Gaskets for toilets and if so have you used those as well?? I am always looking for options or better tech.


 
I get them from Granite Group or fW Webb in New Hampshire.. I think they are made in Nh, they are awesome


----------

